# Drama Queen



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Yesterday, I decided to take Molly to the beach for a walk. It's a very busy location and I thought heck it would be the perfect place for socializing. She did extremely well joggers, kids, and other dogs went by and she was heeling like a pro! I was walking with my head up high just soooo proud and people were complimenting her. As I was turning a corner a lady about 30ft away starts yelling get that dog away being a real drama queen. She stopped and told me to move off the trail(8ft wide) so she could get by. Well I did and as she walked by she said "oh good its is muzzled" I responded no its a f--king halti. I was so upset Molly never even looked at the women. 

This may not seem like a big deal but there was people all around and I felt embarrassed. It practically brought tears to my eyes. I've been working so hard to have a well behaved dog in public and she is!!!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Miss Molly May said:


> Yesterday, I decided to take Molly to the beach for a walk. It's a very busy location and I thought heck it would be the perfect place for socializing. She did extremely well joggers, kids, and other dogs went by and she was heeling like a pro! I was walking with my head up high just soooo proud and people were complimenting her. As I was turning a corner a lady about 30ft away starts yelling get that dog away being a real drama queen. She stopped and told me to move off the trail(8ft wide) so she could get by. Well I did and as she walked by she said "oh good its is muzzled" I responded no its a f--king halti. I was so upset Molly never even looked at the women.
> 
> This may not seem like a big deal but there was people all around and I felt embarrassed. It practically brought tears to my eyes. I've been working so hard to have a well behaved dog in public and she is!!!


You're too nice, there would have been words coming out of my mouth that i can't type on this forum . I'd keep on walking regardless how stupid she's acting!. 

Good job to you though for your well behave dog


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Some people are ignorant. I would have had a few choice words for her also.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

"You got the problem, you move B, I aint no where near you. Bug off!"

I can understand people being afraid of dogs, but if my dog is under control and no wheres near the person, then I have no sympathy for them. If you are that afraid, you need to seek help. And I dont mean that in a cynical way, if it effects ones life that much, they need to take back control of themselves.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I think in situations like that bystanders can recognize which party is the crazy one. Even though she was making a commotion about your dog, everyone else around probably saw how well behaved your pup was, and just brushed off that lady as being nuts.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Virginia said:


> I think in situations like that bystanders can recognize which party is the crazy one. Even though she was making a commotion about your dog, everyone else around probably saw how well behaved your pup was, and just brushed off that lady as being nuts.


 actually it's funny you mentioned that because once she walked by a man behind her made a "shes crazy signal" (pointing at his head and twirling his finger


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL! See? Crazy people stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Like it or not, GSD’s tend to bring out the worst in people, I think. I’ve had a few similar experiences as have many people on this board. I think there is a stigma attached to the breed and as GSD owners it our responsibility to change it. 

This lady may have had a bad experience with a dog and now thinks ALL dogs are bad, who knows what her problem is. But I’ve learned not to let those people get to me, or my dog. Instead, when someone appears to be threatened by Mikka, I tell them she's a real good girl and wont hurt them...unless I tell her to .

On the bright side, you did get lots of compliments on your dog so keep those thoughts in your head.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a woman act like that at the pet store once... I just looked at her while she stared Ace down and made this face like he was a wild beast that should be caged and never let out.... I just told her "He doesn't care much for you either". Besides... if your afraid of a dog 1st thing you shouldn't do is stare at it...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I fostered a big male Dobie once. He really was a great dog. To see his socialization skills, we decided to take him down to the beach late one evening. Galveston has a seawall, so you can walk on the wall and not so much in the sand and water. It was fairly late and hubby had the dog on a tight leash, as we weren't sure what he would do. 

He did nothing. Very quiet dog. So we were walking along and a huge group of people came walking down the wall towards us. I sorta got a little uneasy, because we really weren't in a very good position should something happen. 

Then suddenly one of the people in the group (who had just noticed the Dobie) screamed bloody murder and jumped on a vehicle parked next to the wall. Then every single person in the group were either running across the street or jumping on vehicles. It was as if I threw a fire cracker in the middle of the bunch. BOOM! Everyone was gone. 

The dog was totally quiet during the whole thing, hubby and I weren't, we were laughing like a couple of fools. It really was funny. Sounds mean - but is was so funny - the dog didn't even bark, or make a sound. Just kept looking up at us because we were laughing so hard.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I think we should think bout this woman and her fears-irrational-but very real to her. Several years ago we had a pet therapy dog come into the classroom. One teacher was so terrified of dogs that she ran into the bathroom and locked the door. She was overcome by this and cried for sometime afterwards (of embarrassment). Anytime you are in public protect your dog from the occasional irrational person. She also could have been mentally ill. I would have turned by back to her, removed my dog to a safe distance, and ignored her.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Ignorant people bother me so so much. Last weekend my sister and her husband had a party on the occasion that he was leaving to basic for the Air Force. A ton of people were invited, as was Brutus and I. I was looking forward to the opportunity to socialize Brutus in a setting he's never been in. There was about forty or fifty people and about twenty kids. Loud music, dancing, and swimming were all going on around us and Brutus behaved beautifully.

I had him in a heel using his tab leash and after watching him for a while and seeing that he was completely comfortable with everything and everyone I put his six foot lead on and gave him a little freedom. The kids loved him. Some woman, whom I no long care to meet, started freaking out and acting a little dramatic. She began making snide comments about "dog people" and how we should leave our "animals" at home in a cage. She claimed to have been attacked twice by a German Shepherd when she was young and thinks they're all aggressive monsters. I decided to ignore her completely but keep a distance and stay respectful of this completely disrespectful wretch.

Anyway, the party is progressing and I head on inside for a drink with Brutus in heel when she comes out from a bathroom in the hall. She sees me and Brutus about eight feet away and loses it. She turns away and heads for a bedroom at the back of the hall, all the while making a big fuss as if Brutus was going to attack. That's when I decided to go home. I was pretty angry at the situation. I felt the same as you. Every since he was eight weeks old Ive been training and socializing to get where we're at and this lady acts as if I had a lion on leash. 

Ive never meet anyone so anti-dog. Ignorant old lady, ruined me and Brutus' Saturday night. Ugh.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh god! I would have told her things I can't repeat inhere.....what a *(??$%%/*%% women!

Can't beleive, she isn't effraid of dog, she's just crazy! Acting like that, in public, she is certainly unbalance.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

JudynRich said:


> I think we should think bout this woman and her fears-irrational-but very real to her. Several years ago we had a pet therapy dog come into the classroom. One teacher was so terrified of dogs that she ran into the bathroom and locked the door. She was overcome by this and cried for sometime afterwards (of embarrassment). Anytime you are in public protect your dog from the occasional irrational person. She also could have been mentally ill. I would have turned by back to her, removed my dog to a safe distance, and ignored her.




As a mentally ill person I do not pity or feels sorry or really care about someone who will not get help to control themselves with an irrational fear that is so bad they cause themselves to look like a lunatic.

Being surprised and it happening without warning is one thing. Like walking into a room where the person is least expecting it. Seeing the dog coming from a distance and still having enough room to pass is completely different!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have to admit that if I came out of the bathroom and saw someone walking a mutant spider..even if it was on a leash and at a heel...I'd pee my pants and fly out the nearest exit, without opening it. But if I saw said spider earlier with it's owner, I'd do the mature thing and leave the party. Nobody wants to hang around when a grown up has peed their pants.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

wow i cant understand why people act like that, peopls freak out at shilo and she is onlt 50 pounds i get so mad, can you tell me your training tecniques? shilo will not ever heal or remain calm when other breathing creatures are around lol


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I have to admit that if I came out of the bathroom and saw someone walking a mutant spider..even if it was on a leash and at a heel...I'd pee my pants and fly out the nearest exit, without opening it. But if I saw said spider earlier with it's owner, I'd do the mature thing and leave the party. Nobody wants to hang around when a grown up has peed their pants.



Huh?

Are you saying my dog looks like a mutant spider?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Once at PetSmart a small child started to scream at the sight of Sigurd (Sigurd didn't even notice, didn't care). The father of the child looked at Sigurd like he was a demon dog. He was totally scared, he literally ran away from the isle.


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Once at PetSmart a small child started to scream at the sight of Sigurd (Sigurd didn't even notice, didn't care). The father of the child looked at Sigurd like he was a demon dog. He was totally scared, he literally ran away from the isle.



What were you doing on an island?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

eyezik said:


> Huh?
> 
> Are you saying my dog looks like a mutant spider?



Shes comparing fears and those who take a mature response and those who use it as an excuse to act like an idiot.

Its understandable for anyone with a fear of a dog, or spider, or whatever to act that when they do not expect or see it coming. Its a little different when one sees it coming or has warning ahead of time. There is a big big difference.

Im the same, I hate spiders. Scared to death of them. But I dont act irrational when I see one 6 feet away from me not paying any attention to me.

If it fell off the ceiling into my lap...well, thats a different story!


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> Shes comparing fears and those who take a mature response and those who use it as an excuse to act like an idiot.
> 
> Its understandable for anyone with a fear of a dog, or spider, or whatever to act that when they do not expect or see it coming. Its a little different when one sees it coming or has warning ahead of time. There is a big big difference.
> 
> ...


ahh, gotcha.

makes sense now, i just kinda got a little defensive... sorry


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Its ok  it happens


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I would have kept walking where I was, SHE can move if it bothers her. You shouldn't have had to move, your dog was on leash and controlled. Next time if something like this happens, ignore them. They aren't worth your time. You are out enjoying your time with your dog, don't let others ruin it.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

_"I had a woman act like that at the pet store once... I just looked at her while she stared Ace down and made this face like he was a wild beast that should be caged and never let out.... I just told her "He doesn't care much for you either". Besides... if your afraid of a dog 1st thing you shouldn't do is stare at it..." _
___________________
_-Jamie-
The PERFECT response!!! I'll be using that one, I'm sure!! I've had people back away, tell their kids to stay away because "it's one of those attack dogs", etc. The comments are worse when Echo is wearing her backpack -- people seem to think she's a police K-9 about to force them to submission on the ground. She's decent size (85 pounds and lean), but Echo is truly a golden retriever hiding inside a beautiful GSD costume...she loves kids, could care less about adults for the most part, and has never, NEVER challenged a person or dog in any way.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

EdwardDrapkin said:


> What were you doing on an island?



Woops  forgot the a! :laugh:


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

This morning I went to Lowes to get some stuff for the backyard. I always take Lizzie with me and they welcome here. But this morning I heard a man say "oh boy" when I walked toward the garden center. Turns out he was scared of animals. I had to load my pavers and gravel myself and pull the heavy cart to the front. The man said "if you will pull your dog over to the side" I will help you! I responded "what?" and he said "I am terrified of animals". I asked "what are you going to do if someone comes in with a service dog?" All this time Lizzie was just standing there so calm. I was so proud. I had to go to another aisle anyway so I took her and he came and took my cart to the front. I was laughing as I walked away and told Lizzie out loud "can you believe people are scared of you?" The lady at the front desk told me the man freaked out when she showed him a frog that was in the garden center! Several people petted Lizzie and gave her treats and we ended up having a good day. But I mean, come on. Last week we were in Petsmart and a woman told me to get my dog away from her son because he was "deathly afraid of dogs" and my question was "why would you come into a store where dogs are welcomed?" People, people...


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

Stupid people are stupid. Good for you for keeping it together and having an awesome dog.


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Last week we were in Petsmart and a woman told me to get my dog away from her son because he was "deathly afraid of dogs" and my question was "why would you come into a store where dogs are welcomed?" People, people... So why would you take someone to the store if they are afraid dogs....How dumb...dumb... Fear is lack of faith....you could choose to live in fear or live in FAITH.... I LIVE WITH FAITH... WHEN I GET ANOTHER DOG SHE WILL BE FAITH..AND I WANT TO LIVE



so


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Lack of faith in WHAT exactly? Fear doesnt equal lack of anything. Its an emotional response that someone has to something for various reasons. Some legit, some excuses.

My son is deathly afraid of needles, he is 9, there is no lack of faith in anything with him. Its an emotional response he has.

There are plenty of reasons to go into a pet store that allows dogs, cause they usually sell stuff that has to do with other animals to. So, someone who has gerbils is going to be in a store that sells stuff for gerbils.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe the lady is afraid of dogs. the lady was abrupt,
so what. what's there to be embarrassed about? your dog
wasn't affected by the lady.

you did the right thing by moving off the trail. when the lady
made the muzzle comment and you responded
with "no, it's a f--king halti" at that point your
attitude was worst than hers. you should be 
embarrassed by your responce.

your dog is well behaved so what's the problem.
we have to be good ambassadors as dog people
and for our breed.



Miss Molly May said:


> As I was turning a corner a lady about 30ft away starts yelling get that dog away being a real drama queen. She stopped and told me to move off the trail(8ft wide) so she could get by. Well I did and as she walked by she said "oh good its is muzzled" I responded no its a f--king halti. I was so upset Molly never even looked at the women.
> 
> This may not seem like a big deal but there was people all around and I felt embarrassed. It practically brought tears to my eyes. I've been working so hard to have a well behaved dog in public and she is!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what difference does it make if it's a service dog
or a pet. the man is terrified of animals.
he said he would help you if you moved your dog over to the side.
so, did you move your dog to the side so the man
could help you?

again the dog didn't react the owner did.



dianefbarfield said:


> This morning I went to Lowes to get some stuff for the backyard. I always take Lizzie with me and they welcome here. But this morning I heard a man say "oh boy" when I walked toward the garden center. Turns out he was scared of animals. I had to load my pavers and gravel myself and pull the heavy cart to the front. The man said "if you will pull your dog over to the side" I will help you! I responded "what?" and he said "I am terrified of animals". I asked "what are you going to do if someone comes in with a service dog?" All this time Lizzie was just standing there so calm.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I do think as a responsible GSD owner, we need to be a little more patient with those who are terrified of our dogs. Granted, there are times when we just can't - but I really think that if we don't become more proactive with educating people on the GSD they will be banned just like people are trying to ban pits. There are already folks who can't rent homes etc. because they have a GSD. 

When I take Hondo to a friend or family member's house, I always bring his kennel. Just in case. If someone is afraid, and I can't help them with thier fears, I'll kennel him. Rarely does this happen. When I meet a stranger in a store who is afraid of Hondo, I'll squat down next to him and ask them if they'd like to meet him. Now Hondo is not the waggy, licky type of dog - so many times they refuse. But I don't push the issue. I keep Hondo next to me and walk on. Sometimes they don't. We have to remember in the Pet Store/ Feed store scene, those folks have a love of some type of animal. They are more open to a greeting. 

I would like to think that sometime in Hondo's life time he made a difference in someone's life. I think that would be more important to the GSD then winning a room full of titles and having a legacy of pups. 

There are folks who have fears that they just can't get over. I've stated many times here that mine are spiders. I live in the country and have a barn full of them. I just don't go looking for them. They have a job, and have every right to be creeping out of the dark corners. I just don't look for them. I get a little goofy over snakes as well. But if you came walking up to me with one, I could touch it. If you turned it loose so it could move around freely, I'd get the hec out of dodge. 

I can understand those who truly have a fear of dogs - any dogs.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

eyezik said:


> Huh?
> 
> Are you saying my dog looks like a mutant spider?


 
Probably to some people, it might be about the same thing.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

dianefbarfield said:


> This morning I went to Lowes to get some stuff for the backyard. I always take Lizzie with me and they welcome here. But this morning I heard a man say "oh boy" when I walked toward the garden center. Turns out he was scared of animals...


I think that situation would be justified. If someone is purely afraid of animals i would have been respectful and move the dog to the side.

Even though i do look at people like they're idiots because they're afraid of a big bad German Shepherd, there are some that are genuinely afraid. My 2nd cousin who's only 10 is terrified of all dogs.

He freaked when he saw Josie approaching and wanted to greet him, her tongue was hanging at the side of her mouth and she wanted to play. He freaked, started screaming " get back get back" and climbed a tree!. I had to grab Josie and take her away. He just does not like dogs and it has nothing to do with her being a German Shepherd. His parents says they're working on his "fear" for animals, not sure if he improved or not.

So i try to be nice and understanding if someone is actually afraid of animals and not because of what breed she is.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Sometimes I think dog people need to be more sensitive to the feelings of the public. Yes, the lady at the park was a bit coo coo, but there are a lot of people who are afraid of dogs. And when I had Doerak, I could see that because he was a "black GSD" many people would rather cross the street than come near us. 

When I'm on a path in the park and I see somebody who appears to be worried about passing me and my dogs, I'll move just off the path and put them into a sit stay or down stay. Good practice for the dogs. We do this even when there aren't other people around.

If I take them to a store, I'll run my errand in a way to avoid other people, even if I have to take the long way around. Of course, they are at heel. You just never know when somebody is terrified or even allergic to dogs. I like taking them to the Garden Center, btw, it's one place where nobody really cares as along as they are quiet. 

Let's all be good dog ambassadors and take the upper road by acting courteously when in the public.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbup:



JudynRich said:


> I think we should think bout this woman and her fears-irrational-but very real to her. Several years ago we had a pet therapy dog come into the classroom. One teacher was so terrified of dogs that she ran into the bathroom and locked the door. She was overcome by this and cried for sometime afterwards (of embarrassment). Anytime you are in public protect your dog from the occasional irrational person. She also could have been mentally ill. I would have turned by back to her, removed my dog to a safe distance, and ignored her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, yes, yes, :thumbup: 


BlackPuppy said:


> Sometimes I think dog people need to be more sensitive to the feelings of the public. Yes, the lady at the park was a bit coo coo, but there are a lot of people who are afraid of dogs. And when I had Doerak, I could see that because he was a "black GSD" many people would rather cross the street than come near us.
> 
> When I'm on a path in the park and I see somebody who appears to be worried about passing me and my dogs, I'll move just off the path and put them into a sit stay or down stay. Good practice for the dogs. We do this even when there aren't other people around.
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

where's the good ambassador in you? 


mjbgsd said:


> I would have kept walking where I was, SHE can move if it bothers her. You shouldn't have had to move, your dog was on leash and controlled. Next time if something like this happens, ignore them. They aren't worth your time. You are out enjoying your time with your dog, don't let others ruin it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BlackPuppy said:


> When I'm on a path in the park and I see somebody who appears to be worried about passing me and my dogs, I'll move just off the path and put them into a sit stay or down stay. Good practice for the dogs. We do this even when there aren't other people around.


I this too. The woman yelling from 30 feet away was a pretty extreme response and probably would have annoyed me too if my dog was behaving perfectly at the time, but I do try to be courteous and sensitive to the fact that not everyone likes dogs. 

I do most of my walks on a paved path at a nearby lake. It varies from about 1-1/2 to 2 times the width of a sidewalk. Most of the time people are either neutral, or smile and comment about my dogs. Often they stop and ask questions and want to meet them. When I bring Halo especially, I'm working on training - leash skills, brief periods of heeling, sits and downs in motion and stays while I walk away and circle around her, right and left turns, etc. The path is heavily used by bicycles, joggers, people walking dogs, and families with little kids and babies in strollers. 

If people look nervous when they see us coming (which is pretty rare), I will make a point to stay to the far edge of the path, if possible to the left side, so they pass me on my right and I'm between them and the dog. So far I haven't encountered anyone who appeared flat out terrified or said anything nasty, although I've gotten a couple of "that's a big dog!" comments. With families, they're often spread out across the path, so I'll put the dog in a sit or down as they pass to give them plenty of room, even if they seem comfortable around dogs. I'm there to train anyway, and it's a good time to practice being calm when people pass by.

I had Halo out there on Friday and a woman with a barely walking age toddler asked if her kid could pet Halo! That kind of thing is much more common for me than negative reactions. Since Halo gets excited easily and one swipe of a happy tail could knock the kid over I told the mom that because of the size difference between them it probably wouldn't be a good idea. She might have been perfect, but she hasn't spent much time in that close proximity to small children and I don't know how gentle she'd be - better safe than sorry. 

I've had a few parents pick up a small child who was making a beeline for Halo or Keefer as we walked, but I'd do the same thing if I were them, the dogs are big, and they don't know if they're good with kids or not! It's not usually a panicked "OMG it's going to kill my kid!" kind of response, it's just calmly redirecting them away, which is prudent IMO, and doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

BlackPuppy said:


> Let's all be good dog ambassadors and take the upper road by acting courteously when in the public.



There is doing that, then there is letting someone walk over you. Sorry but that aint gonna happen. I dont by into that holier than thou !!!!

I really think it should go on a case by case basis. Its ridiculous to compare one situation to another when there are different people and different dogs involved.

If someone is acting so out of control over my dog that is no where near them, im not going to feel sorry for them or sensitive. They need to get a grip and they very well could be putting them, myself and my dog in danger. Yes, there are people out there who act like that. Be glad if you've never come across one.

In situations like the person at Lowe's. I think the guy who was afraid was reasonable and understanding IMO. He didnt act all looney and was upfront about his fear, he didnt act out or cause a scene. Even in the case of a service dog coming in im sure a coworker could help him out or something.

It really does depend on the situation and the people in it. My rights as a dog owner are NOT trumped because someone cannot control themselves. Sorry for ya!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> There is doing that, then there is letting someone walk over you. Sorry but that aint gonna happen. I dont by into that holier than thou !!!!
> 
> If someone is acting so out of control over my dog that is no where near them, im not going to feel sorry for them or sensitive. They need to get a grip and they very well could be putting them, myself and my dog in danger. Yes, there are people out there who act like that. Be glad if you've never come across one....... It really does depend on the situation and the people in it. My rights as a dog owner are NOT trumped because someone cannot control themselves. Sorry for ya!


Exactly what "rights as a dog owner" are you talking about?

As a matter of fact i have had both kinds of reaction while out with my 90 lb mostly black scary looking male GSD. Some cross the street, other times we have had mothers bring their little toddlers up to Baron and let the little ones pet him. He happens to really like little kids but I often wonder what the mother's would think if they saw him when he is acting up toward another big dominant male dog?

As a GSD owner we should, as others here have said, remember that we should all be ammbassadours for the GSD breed and understand that many people are actually and physically afraid of our "Police dogs" and act accordingly.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

codmaster said:


> Exactly what "rights as a dog owner" are you talking about?
> 
> As a matter of fact i have had both kinds of reaction while out with my 90 lb mostly black scary looking male GSD. Some cross the street, other times we have had mothers bring their little toddlers up to Baron and let the little ones pet him. He happens to really like little kids but I often wonder what the mother's would think if they saw him when he is acting up toward another big dominant male dog?
> 
> As a GSD owner we should, as others here have said, remember that we should all be ammbassadours for the GSD breed and understand that many people are actually and physically afraid of our "Police dogs" and act accordingly.


Hmmm, perhaps I did not make myself clear enough.

If I am walking down the sidewalk, with my dog, on leash, under contol, not paying anyone any mind and some nut job, 30 feet away from me starts yelling and screaming at me, that, is a THREAT, or beginning of threat that I will not tolerate, period end of it. I dont care if they are afraid of said dog, or me or what ever.

I have just as much RIGHT as that person to be on that side walk walking down it. Sorry but I dont go with the "oh they are just scared, we should all try to accommodate them" uh, NO, we shoudn't IMO. Its a two way street that I see alot of people on here think only dog owners should go up. I dont play that, sorry.

If my dog is calm the entire time then its not going to have a baring on them. Fear mongering is not becoming IMO.

Obviously if my dog is not calm and I cant control them, then it becomes a problem, one that would go depending again, on the situation at hand.

If someone is having a nervous look, or says "excuse me but I am terrified of your dog" then I see that as totally different and have no problem with taking my dog someplace else away from them.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> Hmmm, perhaps I did not make myself clear enough.
> 
> If I am walking down the sidewalk, with my dog, on leash, under contol, not paying anyone any mind and some nut job, 30 feet away from me starts yelling and screaming at me, that, is a THREAT, or beginning of threat that I will not tolerate, period end of it. I dont care if they are afraid of said dog, or me or what ever.
> 
> ...


 
im with you :thumbup:


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Always ask if they would like to meet my dog...she is puppy at 57 lbs..she loves people and is always wanting to meet more...Lick you to death. That sweet little tongue is always hang out. Maybe I should be afraid things...it would be easier...then I could act crazy.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> Hmmm, perhaps I did not make myself clear enough.
> 
> If I am walking down the sidewalk, with my dog, on leash, under contol, not paying anyone any mind and some nut job, 30 feet away from me starts yelling and screaming at me, that, is a THREAT, or beginning of threat that I will not tolerate, period end of it. I dont care if they are afraid of said dog, or me or what ever. *Exactly what do you plan on doing? Too Funny! What THREAT is it if someone says something like "I am scared"?*
> 
> ...


*That is nice of you and to be admired! That is what we are all looking for.*


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I explained in the latter part my post the difference if someone just says "hey im scared" Thought I made it pretty clear the difference.



> *Exactly what do you plan on doing? Too Funny! What THREAT is it if someone says something like "I am scared"?*


Depends. If its someplace that I HAVE to go past them. I'd probably stop, hold my ground and tell them to F off. Call the police if they get really going. Defend myself if they start coming toward me. (worst case) If someone starts yelling and screaming at me over my dog, I dont know what they are gonna do so, yeah, if they are THAT scared, then its something that THEY will have to deal with. More than likely I would either a) continue to walk quickly past them or b) quickly walk someplace I could call the authorities if they are that out of controll..and yup, ive done that before, at a park. Dude was off his rocker and his excuse was that he was "scared"



> *"go up"?*


I thought that was clear. lol. If something is a two way street, then wouldnt it make since for both people to be going down it instead of just one? Why should I accommodate someone who is out of control in a place that neither of us own. All for the sake of someone being "scared"?



> *Some people are just plain afraid of dogs in general and GSD's in particular and a responsible GSD owner should recognize this and make reasonable accomodations when possible! For the good of the breed!*


This we will just have to agree to disagree on. I dont think that is a be all end all situation and I go by that, not as a whole.



> *No idea what you mean by this!*


Speaking more of legally, I should have been more clear with that part, that was my fault. That would depend on the situation and what goes down, along with the current laws in ones living area in regards to dog bites and protection and whatnot.



> *That is nice of you and to be admired! That is what we are all looking for.*


Yup, if someone is being reasonable, I have no problem trying to work something out.


----------

